# looking for an insructor



## cwk (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone know of any good taiji teachers in penang or northern malaysia who teach on weekends?  it doesn't matter if it's chen, wu, yang,etc,etc as long as the sifu can teach it as a martial art and not just forms.

thanks


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Apr 20, 2014)

sorry don't know that area


----------

